# Schwimmteichplanung



## carbo (24. Apr. 2012)

Hallo liebe Forumgemeinde, 

ich lese seit einiger Zeit hier in diesem Forum und begrüße hiermit alle Forenmitglieder. Angeregt durch die vielen schönen Schwimmteiche der Forenmitglieder plane nun meinen eigenen Schwimmteich zum Selberbauen. Ich möchte einen Schwimmteich mit ca. 2,5m tiefe und Kiesfilterzone, Skizze im Anhang.

Hierzu gibt es natürlich einige Fragen die ihr mir bitte beantworten können. 
1. gibt es an der Planung gravierende Fehler ? 
2. hat wer ähnlich gebaut und kann mir seine Erfahrungen mitteilen? 
3. wer hat erfahrung mit den notwendigen Foliendurchbrüchen zwischen Schwimmteich und Kiesfilterzone, was hat sich am besten bewehrt und wird nicht undicht? 
4. reicht ein Biodränverteiler oder soll man einen zweiten in serie schalten, geht das überhaupt? 
5. ist die geplante technik sinnvoll oder gibt es was einfacheres oder billigeres? 
6. reicht die messner eco-Tec2 16.ooo gepumpter Höhenunterschied ca. 1m für das Biodränsystem aus? 
7. sind die __ Teichmolch Kieszonenskimmer SK40 geeignet? 
8. sind 2 Bodenabläufe sinnvoll? 
9. bekommt man mit 2 Skimmern und 2 Bodenabläufen überhaupt einen Wassersog über einen Ultra-Sieve 3 zusammen? 
10. verbindung Schwimmteich zu Kiesfilter mit 110 er KG-Rohr, wie verbindet man das, und wie kann man Schmutzeintrag zum Schwimmteich durch die Rohrverbindung verhindern? 

Das sind viele Fragen auf einmal, aber vielleicht gibts den einen oder anderen Tipp? 

Lg carbo


----------



## Zacky (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung*

Hallo Carbo...:willkommen

Mein Schwimmteich ist zwar nicht annähernd so groß, wie deine Planung, aber ich habe auch mit einem kies-durchströmten Pflanzenfilter gebaut. Wir haben damals auch eine eckige Form des Schwimmbereiches und drumherum die Pflanzenzone geplant und gebaut. (siehe Album)

Allerdings hatte ich damals keinen Bodenabaluf geplant, was ich nun in jedem Falle machen würde.  Bei deiner Größe sind zwei BA bestimmt schon sinnvoll, wenn auch weniger Schmutz in einem Schwimmteich anfällt.

Einen Oberflächenskimmer in Windrichtung ist sinnvoll.

Ich habe meinen jetzigen Schwimmteich in gepumpter Version gebaut, würde dies aber heute auf Schwerkraft ändern und alle Abläufe in eine Filterkammer schicken. Vorzugsweise jetzt einen Siebfilter und danach gleich eine Pumpenkammer, die das Wasser wieder in die Kieszonen drückt.

Als Rohre würde ich nun die orangenen Biodränrohre 110er verwenden, da diese mehr Schlitze haben. Ich könnte mir hierdurch eine bessere Durchströmung der Kieszone vorstellen.

Ich muss aber auch zugeben, dass unsere Folienverleger - eigentlich auch Schwimmteichbauer - mir damals sagten, das ginge alles so, wenn sich die Pflanzenwelt entsprechend kultiviert hat. Auch wurde uns eine Pflanzenfläche von nur noch 20-30 % der Teichoberfläche empfohlen, größer ist natürlich immer besser.

Wir haben die Wanddurchführungen alle mit Folienflanschen gemacht und es bisher nicht beruet. Alles dicht!

Alle Rohre über eine US III geht m.M.n. nicht.

Soviel erst einmal von mir...bis später...


----------



## Joerg (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung*

Hallo Carbo,
:Willkommen2
ich habe mir erlaubt die PDF in ein Bild umzuwandeln. Dann kann man gleich sehen, was du vorhast.
Möglicherweise sind es zu viele Fragen auf einmal und wenige trauen sich was zu schreiben.
Es gibt aber einige Schwimmteichbauer, die von ihren Erfahrungen berichten könnten.


----------



## Digicat (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung*

Servus Carbo

Ich war so frei und habe deinen Text zwecks besserer Lesbarkeit editiert ...

Nun zu deinen Fragen:
1. gibt es an der Planung gravierende Fehler ? 
*Ja*
2. hat wer ähnlich gebaut und kann mir seine Erfahrungen mitteilen? 
*Keine Erfahrung da anders gebaut ...*
3. wer hat erfahrung mit den notwendigen Foliendurchbrüchen zwischen Schwimmteich und Kiesfilterzone, was hat sich am besten bewehrt und wird nicht undicht? 
*Folien durchbrüche mit Flansche ausgeführt*
4. reicht ein Biodränverteiler oder soll man einen zweiten in serie schalten, geht das überhaupt? 
*Würde es anders lösen ...*
5. ist die geplante technik sinnvoll oder gibt es was einfacheres oder billigeres? 
*es gibt einfacheres*
6. reicht die messner eco-Tec2 16.ooo gepumpter Höhenunterschied ca. 1m für das Biodränsystem aus? 
*Wozu ein Höhenunterschied ? in Schwerkraft gibt es keinen Höhenunterschied*
7. sind die __ Teichmolch Kieszonenskimmer SK40 geeignet? 
*keine Ahnung*
8. sind 2 Bodenabläufe sinnvoll? 
*Ja unbedingt*
9. bekommt man mit 2 Skimmern und 2 Bodenabläufen überhaupt einen Wassersog über einen Ultra-Sieve 3 zusammen? 
*nicht gleichzeitig*
10. verbindung Schwimmteich zu Kiesfilter mit 110 er KG-Rohr, wie verbindet man das, und wie kann man Schmutzeintrag zum Schwimmteich durch die Rohrverbindung verhindern?
*Bei deiner Kiesfiltergröße von 120m² würde ich zu einem 160er bzw. sogar einem 200er greifen. Es sollte keinen Schmutzeintrag vom Kiesfilter in den Schwimmbereich geben.
An welchen Schmutz denkst du ?*

Deine Skizze ist nicht aussagekräftig ... Kiesfilter um den Schwimmbereich ?
Ist der Schwimmbereich hochgemauert und der Wasserüberstand beträgt ??

Sorry für meine etwas stichwortartige Antwort, bin in der Arbeit und muß mich kurz halten ...
Vielleicht kannst ja bis ich zu Hause bin am Abend schon eine etwas detailiertere Antwort geben ...


----------



## carbo (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung*

Danke Helmut,

ich habe meinen 1.Plan ein wenig geändert, siehe Anhang! Zum Höhenunterschied komme ich durch die Bauhöhe des US3.Vom Bodenablauf und Skimmer geht es per Schwerkraft in ca. 90cm tiefe in den US3. Oberkannte US3 lt. Datenblatt soll ca. 1-3 cm über max. Wasserstand liegen! Dann muß die Pumpe aus einer Tiefe von Anschluss-Pumpe an US3 ca. 90cm+ Rohrwiderstand in den Biodrän fördern. Liege ich da richtig?
Ich habe den Kiesfilterbereich jetzt in den Schwimmbereich integriert, ist einfacher zu bauen.Wir wollten vorher im ersten Plan verhindern, das abgestorbene Blätter und Algen usw. in den Schwimmbereich gelangt, und deshalb die Bauliche abtrennung zum  Kiesfilterbereich geplant. Wie würdest du die Filterung ausführen? z.B das Naturgart-System habe ich mir angesehen, und mich nicht wirklich überzeugt!
Die Kiesfilterzone soll fast um den ganzen Schwimmbereich gehen um genug Filterfläche und ev. Flachwasserzonen zu schaffen. Auch für die Sicherheit! Bitte um Anregungen aus euren Erfahrungen danke.

Lg carbo


----------



## PeterBoden (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung*

Hallo carbo,

was ist das Biodränsystem?

Hast du vielleicht einen Link oder auch eine Beschreibung zur Wirkungsweise, vielleicht mit ein paar Fotos?

Da es anscheinend so groß ausgeführt werden kann ist es evt. eine besonders gestaltete Pflanzzone?


----------



## Zacky (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung*

Du kannst doch direkt nach dem US III auch unterhalb der Wasserlinie direkt in das Biodrän gehen. So brauchst Du nicht die Höhe von 90 cm fördern. Dazu kannst du doch Folienflansche in die Wand einlassen und direkt anschließen.

Ich habe die Wasseroberfläche des gesamten Teiches auch miteinander verbunden. Meine Kiesfilterzone ist lediglich durch eine Mauer vom Schwimmbereich getrennt, welche ca. 20 cm unterhalb der Wasserlinie endet. Meine Kieszone ist auch nur 50 cm bzw. dann ca. 70 cm tief.

@PeterBoden - Das Biodränsystem kommt eigentlich beim Hausbau zum Einsatz und sind die großen orangenen Sammelschächte, welche dann mit geschlitzten orangenen Dränagerohren verbunden werden. Dient eigentlich der Regenentwässerung / Sickerwasserentsorgung am Haus. Es gibt aber auch dieses Dränsystem in kleinerer Variante von Teichbauhändlern.


----------



## PeterBoden (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung*

@Zacky
danke, alles klar, ich komme ja mehr aus der Naturteichecke.


----------



## Zacky (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung*

...schaue mal bei "Ralf Glenk" nach. Der hat auch eine schöne Website über Schwimmteichselbstbau. Dort habe ich mich damals sehr viel informiert und der hat auch so einen Onlineshop, da gibt es auch dieses Biodränsystem in kleiner Version für Schwimmteiche. Bei ihm etwas teurer, aber mit Baumarktware halt ähnlich zu machen. 

Ich würde es ja verlinken, weiß aber nicht, ob das dann zulässig sei... :?


----------



## Annett (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung*

Hallo Zacky.

Solange es nicht Dein Shop ist und Du mit der Verlinkung eine Gewinnabsicht verfolgst, kannst Du verlinken "bis der Arzt kommt".


----------



## Zacky (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Zacky.
> 
> Solange es nicht Dein Shop ist und Du mit der Verlinkung eine Gewinnabsicht verfolgst, kannst Du verlinken "bis der Arzt kommt".



Danke für die Info... und nein, mein Shop ist das nicht... Aber ich denke auch, dass man unter dem Namen im Netz schon fündig geworden ist! Trotzdem vielen lieben Dank... nun weiß ich es für's nächste Mal!


----------



## Trixer (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung*

Hallo Carbo,

ich dachte ich gebe mal meine Senf dazu...

BioDrain funktioniert bei mir im Teich wunderbar und ist IMHO vollkommen ausreichend. 
Die Doityourself-Variante von Ralf Glenk mit dem umgedrehten Maurerkübel und Drainageschläuchen aus einem Teichbauheft würde auch ausreichen.

Bei mir habe ich keine Bodenabläufe eingebaut und ich habe sie auch noch nie vermisst.

Wenn ich noch einmal einen Teich planen würde würde ich einen Maulskimmer einbauen weil der mehr aufnehmen kann.

Was meiner Meinung nach viel wichtiger ist, ist die Bepflanzung. Zu wenig am Anfang und das falsche Substrat kann viel mehr Probleme bereiten.

Gruß Trixer


----------



## fbr (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung*

Hallo Trixer,


> Bei mir habe ich keine Bodenabläufe eingebaut und ich habe sie auch noch nie vermisst.


Ich hoffe für dich, dass Du diese Aussage NIE bereuen wirst! 

Hallo carbo,
meine Empfehlung (Teich seit 2002) bau welche ein und wenn Du sie nicht brauchst, mach die Schieber zu!


----------



## Gunnar (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung*

Hallo Carbo, Hallo Leute.

  Unser Teich (volle Natur) ist bereits 10 Jahre alt und war bis vor 2 Jahren Techniklos ...dann kam ein Skimmer vom Typ EBS 3600 dazu, um den Oberflächenkram bei Westwind abzusaugen. Mehr haben wir nicht!!!
  Bis zum heutigen Tag hatten wir nie Probleme mit schlechter Wasserqualität. Jedoch beschränkt sich die Sicht zwischen 1,5m und zwei Metern....je nach Lufttemperatur, Wassertemp. und Jahreszeit. Hauptsache die Werte sind in Ordnung!

  Zu deinem Projekt drücken wir dir die Daumen. 
  Man kann sicherlich mehr Aufwand mit Technik und Rohren betreiben, als wir....jedoch hängt das immer mit der Größe des Teichs und vom den finanziellen Mitteln ab.
  Raten können wir dir auf jeden Fall zu einer riesengroßen Klärzone/Regenerationszone  mit vielen, vielen Pflanzen sowie einen oder zwei leistungsstarken Skimmern. Auch die Tiefe des Teichs spielt dabei eine Rolle. Je mehr Wasservolumen, desto besser!
  Bei den anderen Maßnahmen die du planst müssen dir die anderen Forenteilnehmer helfen, da wir hier nicht mitreden können.

  Also weiterhin viel Spaß beim planen und dann beim Bau des Schwimmteichs!


----------



## PeterBoden (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung*

Hallo Gunnar und die anderen,

da hast du grundlegende Dinge von naturnahen Teichen (speziell von naturnahen Schwimmteichen) schön dargestellt. Ich darf dich einmal etwas umgestellt zitieren:



Gunnar schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Werte sind in Ordnung!
> *
> ...Raten können wir dir auf jeden Fall zu einer riesengroßen Klärzone/Regenerationszone  mit vielen, vielen Pflanzen...
> 
> ...




Ja, genau, die Wasserwerte!

Nährstoffarmut durch Pflanzenvielfalt, eine erzwungene Mangelwirtschaft.
(Dünger ist tabu, ich hab ihn lediglich in den geschlossenen Pflanzschalen für die Seerosen)

Äußerst ausführlich ist dazu in einem [post=14500]Fachbeitrag von Dancer aus dem Jahr 2003[/post] vorgetragen worden, ein Schlüsselsatz wäre für mich


> _Von außen betrachtet ist Wasser meistens klar. Klares Wasser, gutes Wasser? Definitiv nicht. Es gibt jede Menge Stoffe, die im Wasser gelöst sein können ohne mit dem Auge entdeckt zu werden und trotzdem schädlich sind._



Und, ein anderer [post=1125]Fachbeitrag von StefanS zum Filter[/post]



> _ Für Einsteiger : Mal ganz grundsätzlich zum Filter
> 
> Ihr wollt Euch einen Teich bauen, und… klar, ein Filter muss her ! Oder ??
> 
> ...



Oh ja, das muss man erst einmal verarbeiten.

Völlig ohne Technik funktionieren naturnahe Schwimmteiche problemlos, als allgemeine Eckwerte werden genannt: 100 m² Gesamtgröße, mindestens 50 % Pflanzfläche (Filter- und Regenerationsbereich), vielfältiger Einsatz von Klärpflanzen.

Und Gunnar, die von dir genannte Problematik eines Skimmereinsatzes bei größeren Wasserflächen in Bezug auf die Windrichtung möchte ich auch bestätigen. Da kann man noch so viel Skimmergröße incl. leistungsfähiger Pumpe einsetzen, wenn der Wind von ihm weg weht hat man außerhalb der Absaugfläche von ein paar Quadratmetern nichts zu melden. 
Man wartet halt bis der Wind günstiger steht.


----------

